# Deputies, medics save infant



## MMiz (Feb 10, 2005)

*Deputies, medics save infant*

IOLA-Though it doesn't happen nearly enough as TV shows might lead people to believe, there are times when a member of law enforcement plays a crucial role in saving a life. For Grimes County Sheriff's Deputy Michael Fiaschetti, that time was last Thursday night, as he played a major role in helping a seriously ill 15-month-old boy survive.

Fiaschetti, a member of the GCSO for 15 months, was on patrol shortly before 10 p.m. when he received a report of a baby boy having severe respiratory problems and in need of medical assistance. Both Fiaschetti and St. Joseph's Medical Unit 32 arrived at the home of the child, whose name was not immediately available, at 10:12 p.m.

"When we got there, he was running a high fever and was having seizures. He was having trouble breathing," Fiaschetti said. "The medics immediately started bagging him...and we decided we need to get him medical assistance as soon as possible."

*[Read More!]*


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 10, 2005)

3 words...

God Bless EMS.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTstudent_@Feb 10 2005, 08:20 AM
> * 3 words...
> 
> God Bless EMS. *


 Evidently he also blesses Law officers as well...


----------



## Jon (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt+Feb 10 2005, 06:39 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (coloradoemt @ Feb 10 2005, 06:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-EMTstudent_@Feb 10 2005, 08:20 AM
> * 3 words...
> 
> God Bless EMS. *


Evidently he also blesses Law officers as well... [/b][/quote]
 Nice to know PD and EMS CAN get along 


Jon


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt+Feb 10 2005, 06:39 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (coloradoemt @ Feb 10 2005, 06:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-EMTstudent_@Feb 10 2005, 08:20 AM
> * 3 words...
> 
> God Bless EMS. *


Evidently he also blesses Law officers as well... [/b][/quote]
 Sorry...    I am still new at this... I am still a student.  To me... EMS categorizes everyone who is out there helping people.  PD, FF, EMTs & Medics.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 11, 2005)

PD and FD are more emergency Responders. EMT's and Medics are truly EMS.


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Feb 11 2005, 02:23 AM
> * PD and FD are more emergency Responders. EMT's and Medics are truly EMS. *


 Geez, thanks for making me feel stupid.  Where I live, we consider them ALL EMS.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTstudent+Feb 11 2005, 07:25 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTstudent @ Feb 11 2005, 07:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Feb 11 2005, 02:23 AM
> * PD and FD are more emergency Responders. EMT's and Medics are truly EMS. *


Geez, thanks for making me feel stupid.  Where I live, we consider them ALL EMS. [/b][/quote]
 Theres no point in letting your feelings get hurt. It is all about where you live. Its the same here where I live as well. Fire and SO respond, we do medical care.


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt+Feb 11 2005, 10:20 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (coloradoemt @ Feb 11 2005, 10:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres no point in letting your feelings get hurt. It is all about where you live. Its the same here where I live as well. Fire and SO respond, we do medical care. [/b][/quote]
 It's not a matter of my feelings. I just hate being treated like I am stupid. Because I am not.  I am just here to make acquaintances or maybe a friend or two...


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTstudent+Feb 11 2005, 01:50 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTstudent @ Feb 11 2005, 01:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a matter of my feelings. I just hate being treated like I am stupid. Because I am not.  I am just here to make acquaintances or maybe a friend or two... [/b][/quote]
 Ok I get it. I work with a medic of 18 years. Actually he is a Fire Medic. Anyway in a conversation with him one night he told me this, "Feeling stupid and feeling intimidated are personal issues. Those two words are overused and have no bearing on anyone other than the person using them. These words describe a weakness within the person using them." Anyway dont let anyone make you feel like you are stupid. Look at everything in this business as a learning experience. You can't possibly know everything...


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 11, 2005)

That's the thing, I don't pretend to know everything.  It's impossible for everyone to know everything.
I try to learn as much as I can, but it's hard for me to have any patience with people who teach with a scornful voice. I really enjoy teachers who love their job, because I learn alot more from them.  The ones who snarl at you when you ask questions...well...those are the ones I try and stay away from.
I am not only learning from others, but I am also teaching my children not to be afraid to pursue what ever they want to do in life.  They are all old enough where what my husband and myself do for a living will impact them and their views of the working world, and also maybe even stimulate them to try different things.

I have a sense of humor. I like to have fun. I have a tendency to take everything personal, but alot of that is because I want to be a good person. I like to see the people around me smile, laugh...enjoy themselves. I know in the EMS world it's different. I expect it to be.

I have no clue why I am rambling...I had a bad day today, and I don't want to take it out on everyone...
I work for a Wholesale company who sells Roses...and it's Valentine's weekend...and I had a horrible day today...   
Enough of feeling sorry for myself.  I am going to go have a beer...go to bed...and try to have a better day tomorrow.

Have a good night.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTstudent+Feb 11 2005, 09:25 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTstudent @ Feb 11 2005, 09:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Feb 11 2005, 02:23 AM
> * PD and FD are more emergency Responders. EMT's and Medics are truly EMS. *


Geez, thanks for making me feel stupid.  Where I live, we consider them ALL EMS. [/b][/quote]
 I appologize if I upset you... I meant it as enlightenment, not as a put down. I am only trying to help out people not offend.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 12, 2005)

> *The ones who snarl at you when you ask questions...well...those are the ones I try and stay away from.*



Look at it this way, whether it be an instructor "snarling" at you, or a patient, you have much to learn from both.


----------



## emtbuff (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Feb 10 2005, 07:55 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Feb 10 2005, 07:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to know PD and EMS CAN get along 


Jon [/b][/quote]
 I chuckled when I read this but then remembered how spoiled our squad is.  We fire, ambulance, and police in our small community get along really well.  our PD is almost always at the scene and for the most part have done an initial assessment of our patinet.  PD then comes and greets us and tells us what is going on they then help with the cot and lets us know what else might be needed.  Our PD also helps move our patient and are awesome at assisting us in lifting the patients and pretty much help in any way they can with out us asking.  So as you all can tell we all work close together.


----------

